# Follow up...



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I posted a while back about an Uncle by marriage that got 2 silver stars and a bronze one for being a ranger duing WWII He said he was a German prisioner "for a while". Anyway, this is an email from a cousin telling me about a veterans museum in Huntsville, Tx. for anyone interested.

Good Morning, Mark!

I was in Houston yesterday and Mom told me she had spoken with you. No, Daddy's book has been on hold (from my side) for quite some time, but after still another hand surgery next week, I hope to finish it before the end of summer.

Type _HEARTS Veterans Museum_ into Google and pull up the first entry. This will explain why and how this museum came into being. I have not been able to volunteer there for several years, but they (mostly veterans) have done an absolutely fantastic job putting this place together. It is the only one of its kind in the U.S. - honoring all veterans of all wars and conflicts.

If you do visit this site, give me a call (XXXXXXXX) and I will try to meet you there. If you are on your own, Daddy is featured in the POW sector and he has a few of his military-related poems hanging on the wall. I'm not sure if I remember where they are hung - perhaps near the entrance of the Army sector - but just ask. I have some really good friends who volunteer at different times; most of them will know where "our" things are. Just tell them you are XXXXXXXXXX' cousin. Who knows, you may even get the VIP tour!

If you are driving from the Navasota/Anderson area, drive East on Hwy 30; turn left onto I-45 North; take first exit (118). Turn right at the light and the museum will be on your right (next to the Texas Prison Museum and across from the airport and the Wynne Unit).

HEARTS Veterans Museum, (936) 295-5959 
463 Hwy 75N
Huntsville, TX 77320
(IH-45 Exit 118
0.3 mi South)

*M-S: 10 AM-5 PM 
S: 12 PM-5 PM *

I think of you and your Mom often. It takes a very special child to care for the elderly. I can appreciate what you do for Katherine.

Take care and I hope I am available when you come through.


----------

